# Looking



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am looking for a black polymer stock for my ruger charger 22. . I have looked on line and ruger wants to much $$ for one ,, can anyone help me out ?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Local gun show.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ruger© Charger© Stocks & Accessories from Advanced Technology International | ATIGunStocks.com

Blackhawk® Knoxx Axiom R/F Stock for Ruger® 22 Charger Pistols - 188452, Stocks at Sportsman's Guide

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...279008894.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=fn

Archangel 5.56 Pistol Stock System Ruger 22 Charger Pistol Synthetic

Ruger 10/22 Charger Stocks | Mounting Solutions Plus


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

here is the stock I am lookin for .


----------



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a buddy who could maybe get that.


----------

